# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Podcasts - was zum hören

## Willi Wacker

Podcasts 

http://www1.wdr.de/radio/podcasts/wdr2/kabarett132.html

Dieter Nuhr anklicken ...vom 5.2.15

( aber mein eigentlicher Freund...schon seit Jahren
ist Wilfried Schmickler )

----------


## TeigerWutz

Für die Olympiade: Vorschläge zum schnelleren Schifahren

"Nimm dein Scheit und gehe scheitern"  :: 

https://www.mediathek.at/atom/151EEB...01180-151E09B7

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Wintereinbruch mitten im Winter!  :Shocked: 




LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

.... ::  :: 
jo, Nachts isset immer kälter als draussen  :: 
vor allem im Winter   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> jo, Nachts isset immer kälter als draussen 
> vor allem im Winter


Yo!...und ....

Die Finsternis haßt Finsternis,
weils da immer finster is
und weil ma ohne Licht
aber scho gar nix sicht.

_Wolfgang Ambros Liedertext_

In der Dunkelheit
sieht man nicht so weit,
wie bei Tageslicht,
wo ma weiter sicht.

_Kellner im Café Salzgries_

----------

